

Ballmer hints at Microsoft's future in the 'cloud' - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Ballmer+hints+at+Microsofts+future+in+the+cloud/2100-7339_3-6195825.html?tag=nefd.top

======
nickb
"We are in the process today of building out a services platform in the
cloud," Ballmer said.

This is a ridiculous statement. No wonder MS is messed up so bad.

~~~
gibsonf1
I think the idea Ballmer's referring to is the API that salesforce.com has
built to let developers use their systems to provide apps. MS wants to get a
piece (or should I say the whole pie) of that business.

